# new bowl



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

I just finished this bowl this evening while listening to the Indians ballgame. It is about 8" x 3". I started turning this blank about six weeks ago, and discovered it was still damp inside. I left it about 3/4" thick and sealed the top edges and the bottom with anchorseal and stuck it in a paper shopping bag. I pulled it out and decided to turn it tonight. It seemed dry, but time will tell. It is a piece of black cherry. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

Mike
Congratulations on a job well one. Sweet looking bowl, love that cherry myself. Mitch:thumbsup:


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Mike,

You have done it again! I am always impressed with your work. :yes: 

Was this a blank from a tree that you cut or a purchased blank from somewhere?


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Mike, Great job. That bowl is just gorgeous! I gotta say I too am always impressed with your work! 

John


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Nice Bowl. Good shape, nice thickness, good bottom, very nice and functional.


----------



## timbertoes (Apr 19, 2009)

lol, I like the makers mark as much as the bowl


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another great project by Mike Hawkins. I love the way your work comes out. You truly do create some fantastic turnings. There's a lot of practice and skill that goes into your pieces and I can appreciate the time that you have invested in your work. I have been working as much as I can on the lathe lately and my techniques are getting better and better. I have to say that a large majority of my inspiration has been given to me by the pictures of your work that you post. Thanks Mike. I've been having a lot of fun.
Ken


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. 
Pt, I bought that blank from I believe Gary at NCWood, on ebay. 
Timbertoes, I started looking back at the pics for the bottle of whiskey. My buddy always has a bottle of Makers Mark at his hunting cabin.
Kenbo, glad it helps you out. I get a lot of my ideas on shape and the like from guys at our local turning club. Some of them put out some really fantastic and complex work. I try to take little bits and pieces from what I see there.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Nice work Mike.

Gerry


----------



## EugeneInNC (Aug 18, 2008)

Great looking job Mike. I like the detail near the top of the bowl and the Makers Mark.


----------



## Barry Ward (Mar 22, 2008)

Great looking piece :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Robocop (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice bowl Mike, cherry is lovely wood to turn, i to like the makers mark.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Gus


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Great looking bowl Mike. How long would it take you to turn one like that if the wood was dry? From start to the way it looks now?It looks complicated to do.

Donny


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Donny,
If the wood is dry where I don't have to rough turn it, I could turn this start to finish in 2-3 hours.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Night Mill Bill (May 7, 2008)

I always look for your posts, Mike. Your work is terrific, your posts are informative, and you are one heck of a woodworker!:thumbsup:


----------



## littlebuddha (Aug 25, 2007)

I see someone has been getting some turning fun in since i last seen there work, can see a lot better work, you have come on well mike. Be getting lesson's from you, not been getting as much time in as i would like. hope to amend that now though.. nice one..LB


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey LB,
Good to see you back. I haven't been getting as much turning in as I want to. My shop is needing a good cleaning and reorganizing. Been working pretty steady too.
Mike Hawkins


----------

